# Hank, the Blue Crayfish



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

And he wants to hurt you :lol:


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Grab some old bay and we'll see who's gonna put a hurtin on who...... opcorn:


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

I just scored 2 of them myself on saturday. I have been looking for them for almost a year, and couldn't see myself paying the shipping to get one online. My actinic light really brings out their blue.


----------



## kipper (Sep 11, 2006)

Dont put him in with your cichlids.... they will kill him!


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Already covered that, relax.


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hank :lol: good name

i love the simple people names for fish like BOB and what not


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

Nice crayfish...my Fronts will opcorn: him...


----------

